# Reefer's Green Mountain Anti Trust Distillery



## VirginiaDigger (Jul 8, 2009)

Anyone know where this bottle is from?


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Jul 8, 2009)

Pic2


----------



## saratogadriver (Sep 10, 2009)

Tripped across your listing while searching about a bottle on ebay (the same bottle?).   Here's a link from the net with information.   Kansas?

http://www.pre-pro.com/midacore/view_vendor.php?vid=MCI11306

 Jim Gratton


----------



## glass man (Sep 10, 2009)

Man that is a cool whiskey! love the fluted neck! had all the best ingredienys,reefer,whiskey. what more could one ask for?[just kidding] It is a very cool bottle! What does it say in the circle ? I can read "distellery world famed by selling[? that right?] $5 whiskey $2 " is that right? Man i love it! Good info SARATOGADRIVER AND WELCOME TO THE FORUM! JAMIE


----------



## saratogadriver (Sep 11, 2009)

Pretty bottle indeed.   The one on ebay doesn't seem to be moving.   I lost interest personally when I confirmed it isn't from a VT business.   My family collects VT bottles, and I'd never seen this one before.

 Jim G


----------



## junkinthetrunkTAM (Dec 9, 2019)

anyone know anything about this bottle? from the link above its from 1914-1915 but its a 75 cent bottle and its a quart i believe.  I havent been able to find any in this shape, color, and size....any help on value or info would be appriciated!


----------



## slugplate (Dec 9, 2019)

[


----------



## slugplate (Dec 9, 2019)

I read it was from Kansas City, MO. Also, I've also seen that can turn Amethyst.


----------



## Soda (Dec 10, 2019)

Doesnt contribute to the thread but:
>reefer
>green mountain
It doesn't get much better than this


----------



## junkinthetrunkTAM (Dec 10, 2019)

Soda said:


> Doesnt contribute to the thread but:
> >reefer
> >green mountain
> It doesn't get much better than this


lol, i know right , first thing i noticed about the bottle lol


----------



## junkinthetrunkTAM (Dec 10, 2019)

slugplate said:


> I read it was from Kansas City, MO. Also, I've also seen that can turn Amethyst.


this amberina color can turn purple?


----------



## slugplate (Dec 10, 2019)

junkinthetrunkTAM said:


> this amberina color can turn purple?


No, the clear one


----------



## Goodman (Dec 21, 2019)

Here’s what I found.


----------



## Goodman (Dec 21, 2019)

Kansas City Mo


----------

